

Marketing software through affiliates - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2009/01/26/marketing-software-through-affiliates/

======
robotron
I write affiliate systems and have to say that they do work very well for the
company using affiliates. The affiliates that actually make enough to quit
their day job are probably few and far between, however. There are also a few
shady characters out there that can make your business look bad and also flat-
out steal from you/other affiliates.

